# The Secret Diary of a Boelens Keeper Day 2



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I woke to find her on the bottom of her vivarium, at the cool end. She was given a good long spray, and here I discovered some interesting things. Firstly, she isn’t keen on being sprayed directly. She would much rather keep out of the direct line of the sprayer, I’ve put this down to her soft skin. I was supprised to find that boelens have a very soft, smooth skin, rather than the slightly rougher skin of a carpet, or a chondro. Secondly, she showed, what turned out to be some what of a morning ritual. She would let me spray the viv, and as soon as it stopped, she would actively move between the leaves of the vivariums decorations to get as much water onto her as she could, and then sit under her heater to warm up for the day. I’ve never seen any animal so obviously thermo-regulate first thing in the morning.


----------

